# Dubai for SA



## mand1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thinking of selling up leaving this very false environment for a farm in SA. We have a brother in law who has settled there and loves it. We are looking at the Montagu/Swelendam area, Western Cape. Heard that education is good and that crime in the rural areas is low - is this true. We are interested in running some sort of ecolodge or something similar. Ready for a change. Your thoughts/imput will be greatly apreciated.
M


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I lived in South Africa so long that nothing I know applies any more to much of anything there, but some more knowledgeable people should be along to help you.


----------

